
Does Piracy Harm Sales? - davidw
http://www.digitopoly.org/2012/09/13/piracy-harm/
======
okal
Why should these studies be taken seriously when - from what I can tell - they
do not take digital sales into account? CDs seems like a dubious metric.
Wouldn't they have been hurt by digital purchases as well?

------
davidw
An interesting article, because it points to, and discusses actual economic
research.

